# CNN & Megacable



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

CNN is out of service again on Megacable. I wonder if they forgot to pay this month's bill...

Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

CNN is working on Telecable, a different company, so you may be right.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

johnmex said:


> CNN is out of service again on Megacable. I wonder if they forgot to pay this month's bill...
> 
> Anybody else have this problem?


You got CNN on Megacable? In Xalapa, we haven't had CNN (the English version) for over four years. Got BBC.:clap2:


----------

